# WLAN funktioniert nicht



## ts230 (1. Juli 2007)

Habe wlan und  Ein rechner mit XP®+Ubuntu.unter XP® funktioniert der USB WLAN_Adapter. Unter Ubuntu aber nicht.Weiß jemand aushilfe Denn ein Meter langes Kabel Was durch die wonhung fürht ist nich sehr elegant...   Danke für alle antworten im Voraus


----------



## the_lorn (5. Juli 2007)

Hi,

deine Angaben sind etwas dürftig. Man kann dir schlecht helfen wenn du nur schreibst es geht nicht. Besser, was genau geht nicht? Ich kenn mich bei Ubuntu nicht so aus aber setze mal voraus das es nicht viel unterschiedlicher ist wie bei Mandriva.

Wird der wlan-Adapter erkannt? Findet er das Netzt nicht oder kann er sich nur zum Router nicht connecten 

schreib mal ein wenig mehr zu deinem Probelm und wir werden sehen was wir machen können...


----------



## ts230 (9. Juli 2007)

Wlanadapter wird nicht einmal erkannt.An meinem Notebook funktioniert der WLAN.Der Adapter ist ZyXEL G-200 USB 802.11g/b Wireless Network Adapter.Ubuntu ist so eine art Linux (nur 1 von mehren 1000)


----------



## the_lorn (13. Juli 2007)

Hi ts230!

Ich weiß das ist schon ne weile her mit diesem Post. Hast du das Problem lösen können? Ich muss mich entschuldigen aber ich war ne Weile auf Reisen 

Du schreibst, auf deinem Notbook funktioniert der Adapter. Läuft da das selbe Betriebssystem? Wenn der Adapter nicht einmal erkannt wird, kann es sich um ein Treiberproblem handeln. Ich hatte vor einem Jahr mal testweise Kubuntu installiert, da hatte ich Probleme mit den USB-Anschlüssen. USB1- und USB2-Unterstützungen konnten nicht gleichzeitig eingebunden sein. Ich musste mich für eines entscheiden. Inzwischen wird sich das sicher geändert haben aber in die Richtung würd ich suchen...

schon mal hier http://www.ubuntuusers.de/ gesucht/nachgefragt?

und sorry noch mal für die lange Wartezeit.

Es wird dir nich gefallen!
Habe das http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/17/30/ gefunden:
"Der Wlan-USB-Adapter Zyair G-200 von der Firma Zyxel ist auch nicht mit Ndiswrapper ans Laufen zu bekommen."
http://www.ubuntuusers.de/viewtopic.php?t=8970

sehe der Post dort ist schon alt. Vieleicht hilft ja trotzdem http://ndiswrapper.sourceforge.net/joomla/


----------



## ts230 (13. Juli 2007)

Auf meinem Notebook habe ich auch Ubuntu.Meine anderen USB-Geräte werden erkannt,sogar wenn ich mehr als 20 anschließe.


----------



## the_lorn (15. Juli 2007)

Hi!

Das ist schon mal sehr seltsam! Hat dein Notbook den selben Kernel wie der PC? Möglicherweise hilft ein Kernelupdate.
Ansonsten kann ich mir erst einmal nicht erklären warum der Adapter auf den einem Rechner läuft und auf dem Anderen nicht.
Hast du schon mal verglichen, welche Pakete du beim Notebook drauf hast die beim anderen Rechner fehlen?
Man müsste ja nur den Unterschied zwischen beiden Rechnern herausfinden.
Ich denke aber, es wird ein Treiberproblem sein. Hast du schon mal den ndiswrapper ausprobiert? Der sollte eigentlich funktionieren.


----------



## ts230 (19. Juli 2007)

Die PCs haben  den gleichen Kernel.


----------

